# Plastik vom Gilb befreien



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo, abseits vom Modderwahn und so weiter hätte ich mal einfach ne Frage zum Jehäuse putzen:

Ich bekomme zum Ende der Woche einen Amiga 600 mit 40MB(ja, nicht verschrieben ) Festplatte geschenkt. Leider ist dieser dermaßen versifft und vergilbt das man nicht traut ihn anzufassen, ohne sich was einzufangen. Das wird noch schlimmer dadurch, das ich das gute Stück gerne weiterverkaufen möchte. Also meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich den Gilb vom Gehäuse bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich. Ich fürchte fast nein, da richtiger Gilb ja kein Dreck im eigentlichen Sinne ist. Ich hab überlegt ob ich das Gehäuse in ein Chlorbad schmeiße (vorher natürlich alles ausbauen), aber wirklich Hoffnungen mach ich mir da nicht. 

Also, wer Ideen? Zeigt mir, das ihr echte Hausfrauen seid.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (5. Mai 2010)

hi
auch wenn das jetzt ein bischen blöd klinkt, nim Zahnpasta, damit krigt man fast alles sauber

edit: also mit einem feuchten lappen und zahnpasta den schmutz entfernen, dann mit nem sauberen feucht lappen nochmal drüber gehen und dann mit einem anderen tuch trocknen. 
wenn es danach ein bischen nach zahnpasta riecht, keine panik, der geruch verfliegt wieder


----------



## rabe08 (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn es "Dreck" ist, schweiß, Nikotin, Schokolade usw. hilft auch 48 Stunden in Spüli einlegen.

Ansonsten stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu, Zahnpasta ist gut, Backpulver geht auch. Beide scheuern richtig gut und tragen einen kleinen Teil der Oberfläche ab. Ein Versuch wäre auch Reinigungsmilch für Ceran-Kochfelder wert, diese hat sehr kleine und nicht zu harte Scheuerpartikel drin.

Bis auf die Spüli-Methode, da kann nichts kaputtgehen solange Du nur das Gehäuse einlegst, würde ich jede Methode an einer Stelle an der Rückseite ausprobieren.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2010)

Hi, also mit der Zahnpasta kannste echt mal versuchen, bekommt man soagr Geldmünzen mit sauber^^

Falls das nichts hilft, kauf dir irgendwo Isopropanol, aber NICHT Aceton.
Isopropanol sollte den Kunststoff nicht angreifen, aber trotzdem säubern


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Jo, Backpulver und Zahnpasta werde ich mal austesten. Spülmaschine sicher nicht, weil da seltsamerweise nirgens steht, das Ding sei Spülmaschinenfest.  Außerdem hab ich auch keine (selbst wäscht der Mann). Isopropanol werd ich mir auch mal aufschreiben. Das Ding muss glänzen, auf das es mich reich mache.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du mit "reich" meinst 
Dass du dir davon ein reiches Mittagsessen kaufen kannst, oder dass du dir eine Spülmaschine kaufen kannst?!

Wird übrigends auch Isopropylalkohol genant^^
Da hab ich was, natürlich das 99,9% nehmen;D:http://www.wischmopps.de/index.php?cat=c295_Isopropanol.html&gclid=CPfK8q3yu6ECFc2R3wodjUGN-g


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

@ExX: Na ja, gibt schon noch Leute, die für solch einen Rechner nen Fuffi bis hundert (Euro, nicht Cent) rüberwachsen lassen. Das ist Retro, das hat mit Gehirn nix zu tun.


----------



## Ahab (5. Mai 2010)

Zwei kräftige Arme, eine Bürste und Kernseife dürften zur Not auch helfen.  Oder Spiritus!


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

Gebrochenes Plastik vermindert aber den Wert der Kiste.


----------



## Ahab (5. Mai 2010)

Du sollst ja nicht gleich alles zerlegen!


----------



## A3000T (6. Mai 2010)

Na mal schauen, hab ja jetzt genügend Hinweise, wie ich die kleine Drecksau wieder hell bekomme. Danke erstma.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (6. Mai 2010)

wenn du lust hast kanste ja mal ein paar vorher-nachher Bilder machen, mich würde es interessieren wie das ding aussieht


----------



## A3000T (6. Mai 2010)

Na ja, wie ein A1200 ohne Ziffernblock. Aber ja, werd ich wohl machen können. Dann benenn ich diese Fotostrecke "From dust till dawn"...


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2010)

Mit <Spiritus würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein^^


----------



## A3000T (7. Mai 2010)

So, hier ein paar "Nachher" Bilder:

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4315/img0096jr.jpg

und 

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/5451/img0097jb.jpg

Na ja, richtig sauber ist was anderes, aber besser gehts leider nicht.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2010)

Und, mit was haste´s sauber gekriegt??


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (7. Mai 2010)

Sieht doch wunderbar aus. Bei dem Ergebnis kann der Schmutz nicht so schlimm gewesen sein...
Wenn man Pech hat geht sowas nie wieder ab.


----------



## A3000T (7. Mai 2010)

Na ja, das zweite Bild sieht nur sauberer aus, weil ich mit der Kamera reingezoomt habe und da wohl was gespiegelt hat.. Das erste ist "realistischer". Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die Dinger frueher weisser als ein Persilschein waren...  

Genommen habe ich dafuer uebrigens heisses Wasser, einen Topfschwamm (keinen Topfkratzer) und normalen Haushaltsreiniger. Wie gesagt, strahlend weiss waere mir lieber, aber mal muss halt realistisch bleiben.

Ach ja, mein Deutsch hat sich nicht verschlimmert, meine Tastatur laeuft aber gerade ueber US-Layout, da ich Fedora Live nutze (Platte fand headcrash noetig). Daher sehen meine Beitraege die naechsten Tage wohl etwas sonderbar aus.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus. Wenn ich mir meinen C64 2 und Amiga A500 ansehe, sehen die schlimmer aus. Aber laufen heute noch. Die Teile sind einfach unsterblich. 

Sehe es gerne wenn solche alte Raritäten wieder flott gemacht werden.


----------



## whiteWolf86 (8. Mai 2010)

na is doch ganz gut geworden

so wie du das teil zuerst beschrieben hast, hab ich gedacht das ding steht vor dreck aber auf den bildern siehts aufjedenfall sehr gut aus für sein alter


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2010)

wenn der Schmutz von Fett&Zigaretten ist kannst du diesen fettlöser(2€ im Suppermarkt) Probieren oder scheuermilch aber nicht zuviel! 

Für geringe Verschmutzungen ist Zahnpasta wie schon gesagt wurde perfekt !


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

Na ja, war ja eben kein Kippenschmutz, sondern altersbedingter Gilb. Den hätte ich vielleicht mit nem Chlorbad wegbekommen, aber da ich keinen Balkon habe, konnte ich das schonmal gleich vergessen.


----------

